
Oldest Tools Outside Africa Found, Rewriting Human Story - jonbaer
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2018/07/news-china-human-tools-africa-shangchen-hominin-paleoanthropology/
======
mkempe
Fascinating.

Homo erectus was extant 1.8 to 0.1 million years ago. Homo sapiens sapiens
speciated roughly 200-300k years ago. Sustained archaic admixture is known to
have taken place both in Africa and Eurasia between about 100k to 30k years
ago; until merely one or two thousand generations ago!

